# Hey Goob, Wyo residents going to points



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,
You think it will pass?, residents to a point sytem deer/elk/antelope-----?SF0014?

I hope they DO change the NR permit alocations from 75/25 to 50/50,,:!:.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID35/3421.html


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

From the article I read the other day it will actually go to 90/10 and the guides aren't liking it at all


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Well,
> You think it will pass?, residents to a point sytem deer/elk/antelope-----?SF0014?
> 
> I hope they DO change the NR permit alocations from 75/25 to 50/50,,:!:.
> ...


50-50 is not for all licenses, just for the Limited Quota tags.

There's been some displeasure among the residents, myself included. For example; non-residents are getting antelope tags in southwest Wyoming (even with point creep) while residents are being turned down. Some residents go 6 years without drawing a type-1 goat tag using the resident luck of the draw system.

My guess (hope) is it will be 75-25 like sheep and moose. And the residents, finally will have preference points for antelope. They may have a new pref point app fee for us; a way to generate some revenue.

They may go to pref points for elk and deer Limited Quota (LE to you guys) tags. I'm not following that part of it. Doesn't matter to most of us who hunt the fantastic General elk and deer areas and who just buy tags over the counter.

I've been out of town a lot and missed the latest big game meetings. Who knows. The Travel & Rec Board runs the Game & Fish. They are uh... fiscal conservatives....nuff said.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> They are uh... fiscal conservatives....nuff said.


Fiscal conservatives want to price us out of hunting and liberals just want to ban hunting altogether. Heck of a predicament.......could drive a guy to drink cold beer and eat hot buffalo balls;-)--------SS


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Could be worse. The only sheep or antelope tags here in Texas are given to the land owners where they're found so gotta pay the land owners price if you want to hunt them


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Spotnstalk said:


> From the article I read the other day it will actually go to 90/10 and the guides aren't liking it at all


The 90/10 = total permits, 90% to resident, 10% to Non-res.

The 50/50 ( in the draw )= 50% to max point holders, 50% random draw.
Just like Utah. Doing away with the current 75/25 split.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> The 90/10 = total permits, 90% to resident, 10% to Non-res.
> 
> The 50/50 ( in the draw )= 50% to max point holders, 50% random draw.
> Just like Utah. Doing away with the current 75/25 split.


Oh, I thought you meant 50% to non residents and 50% to residents. I was gonna say, we love you guys and all, but not that much.

I'm confident the Wyoming Tourism Board will do the right thing. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 90/10 thing died on the floor.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The 90/10 thing died on the floor.


Interesting..........

Good for us NRs guys ...

Not so good for Wyo residents trying to sercure more tags for locals...

Let me guess, Wyoming outfitters killed it....?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Interesting..........
> 
> Good for us NRs guys ...
> 
> ...


No. You don't understand Wyoming politics. Over 60% of the Game & Fish revenue comes from non resident licenses. It would be "fiscally irresponsible" to do anything that would reduce that revenue stream. The T party will not reduce non resident big game tags.

Any legislator can introduce a bill. This one probably came from some state congressman in a rural district trying to represent his constituents; a fruitless and archaic concept. I went thru the introduced bills so far for 2015 and I'm, for the large part, embarrassed.

The resident preference point thing is a way to generate some revenue; there will be application fees. There's a lot of residents that are against resident pref points for WY Big Game (Limited Quota deer, elk, and antelope.) I'm for preference points for antelope because they are 100% Limited Quota. I'm not interested in the deer or elk Limited Quota units.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the resident preference point bill died in committee.


The non resident preference point bill passed committee and moved on. Wow, get your wallets out non residents!! The current split of special tags ($1057 elk) vs regular tags ($577 elk) is 40/60. The new bill will make the split 60/40, special tags to regular tags. So if the thing passes guys that put in for the cheaper (if you can call $577 for an elk tag cheap) regular tag preference points will need more points, will have to wait longer to get a tag.

Historically Wyoming has had little if no problem selling the special tags. So if HB149 passes the new tag non resident big game tag process should generate an additional $424k a year for the G&F.

This thing sucks and makes the across-the-board tag fee increase that was shot down by the WY legislature last year look really sweet.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of interesting comments and opinions on the subject here:
http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/showthread.php?t=262368

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goob- The 60/40 split change died in the 3rd reading on the WY Senate floor.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Goob- The 60/40 split change died in the 3rd reading on the WY Senate floor.


Hip Hip Hooray!!

Thanks for the head's up.

.


----------

